# 5lbs of intel p4 pinless cpus sold for more than $700



## hfywc (Sep 13, 2011)

this is crazy!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270814603936&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

does anybody knows why someone will bid like this?


----------



## eeTHr (Sep 13, 2011)

It could be a bidders-sellers group. They would arrange to bid-up an auction, then the seller pays for the final bid. They would take turns bidding up each other's auctions.

But the seller, in paying to process the buy, would lose the percentage that eBay and PayPal take out.

However, it might bring in some suckers, because the next time a similar auction from the same person starts to go up, the fake bidders stop short enough to make it look like a steal, and someone pops a relatively low bid at the last minute, like "only" $600.00. And that is a steal, just not the way the buyer thinks.

Other than that, I have no idea why those would sell for that much.


----------



## escrap (Sep 13, 2011)

Trust me, they did good on this auction, unless of course every single one is bad. All the pin-less we get we separate out and sell to a tester that tests these units. Some of the quad core we sell for 70.00 bucks or more depending on a multitude of factors. These average 23-24 units per lb so that would be a total of 117 processors. If you average it out and take the good and bad and make 15.00/processor, you just doubled your money. Check this processor out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-W3570-3-2-GHz-Quad-Core-Processor-/150662193242?pt=CPUs&hash=item23142aa05a


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 13, 2011)

But the seller doesnt pay the full price he only pays for the percentage of the sales price and for the posting of the product. But not only that they are pinless so that takes away from some of the gold per chip.
Edited to add:


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 14, 2011)

TXWolfie said:


> But not only that they are pinless so that takes away from some of the gold per chip.


Trust me,these were not purchased for gold recovery....I believe this is one of the auctions I bid on.These were purchased for reusable purposes,as Escrap already mentioned.
Check these out.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-614-LGA-PENTIUM-4-2-6-3-8ghz-CPUS-MIXED-/140599694289?pt=CPUs&hash=item20bc6513d1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-114-INTEL-CPUS-775-CORE-2-QUAD-2DUO-Pentium-D-P4-Xeon-/160651305870?pt=CPUs&hash=item256790638e
I assure you,these were not purchased for gold recovery.


----------



## escrap (Nov 8, 2011)

If anyone is interested, I will buy these for 4.00/unit in an untested state. All we ask is that there is no damage to the capacitors as we know they are bad then. I can pay upfront via paypal. Seller takes care of shipping.


----------

